# How to Survive World Religions 101



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 27, 2015)

http://www.thegospelcoalition.org/article/how-to-survive-world-religions-101


----------



## Jack K (Aug 27, 2015)

I watched it this morning. It is quite helpful, I think. Simple, sound advice to remember.


----------

